
'The graveyard of the Earth': inside City 40, Russia's deadly nuclear secret - ptha
http://www.theguardian.com/cities/2016/jul/20/graveyard-earth-inside-city-40-ozersk-russia-deadly-secret-nuclear
======
ptha
After many years of dumping radioactive material and accidents equivalent to
several Chernobyls, the locals _just wish to be left alone to live in “peace”.
They are happy in their fenced-in paradise._ because of the privileges they
receive for living in the city.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ozyorsk%2C_Chelyabinsk_Oblast#...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ozyorsk%2C_Chelyabinsk_Oblast#Radioactive_contamination_and_the_1957_disaster)

